# Ritchey WCS Carbon seatpost....



## 853 (Feb 4, 2002)

Ritchey WCS Carbon seatpost....can someone with this seatpost do me a favor...and measure the top of your seat rail to the bottom of the text?

I want to order this seatpost, but don't want it if the graphics are partialy hidding inside my seattube.

Thanks!


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*I measure*

6-3/8" inches rails to bottom of graffix on mine.


----------



## 853 (Feb 4, 2002)

Thanks alot!!!
anybody else can confirm?....just want to see if there is a discrepancy.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Sablotny said:


> 6-3/8" inches rails to bottom of graffix on mine.


confirmed.


----------



## 853 (Feb 4, 2002)

Cool....thanks!

This sucks ...I have 6" of post showing...I don't think it will look good w/ some of the text hidden in the seat tube.


----------

